# immigration advice needed



## Susain (Jul 23, 2010)

Presently I'm doing PhD (Molecular Biology) and I'm at verge of submitting Thesis. I do have +4 years of research experience but no industrial job experience. I need to know:
1. Whether my research experience can be considered as experience required for immigration.
2. I need to arrange employer for getting visa in 4-6 months. What is the possibility of getting Employer Sponsorship if I apply online for jobs in Canada?
3. What is the job scenario for Life Scientists/ biotechnologists/ Microbiologists in Can...
Regards


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Susain said:


> Presently I'm doing PhD (Molecular Biology) and I'm at verge of submitting Thesis. I do have +4 years of research experience but no industrial job experience. I need to know:
> 1. Whether my research experience can be considered as experience required for immigration.
> 2. I need to arrange employer for getting visa in 4-6 months. What is the possibility of getting Employer Sponsorship if I apply online for jobs in Canada?
> 3. What is the job scenario for Life Scientists/ biotechnologists/ Microbiologists in Can...
> Regards


Hello,

Here are my 2 cents.

I suggest you take a look at the official immigration website >>cic.gc.ca<< . There is a wealth of information there.

Also, your occupation is on the list of federal skilled workers -

2121 Biologists and Related Scientists

>>cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/apply-who-instructions.asp<<

My brother is into health science and he says Canada is possibly the top country on that matter. A lot of research and tests are done here. I'm no specialist on the subject. Just taking his word on this one...

Much good luck!


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, the biggest concentration of Biotech, life science and pharma related companies are located in Quebec. brushing up on your French would help.


----------

